

Ask HN: Using "for Facebook" in your app title - richf

Does anyone know if you can legally use "for Facebook" in your application title as Color "for Facebook" has done?<p>Do you need special permission?
======
frankacter
Brand Resource is probably a good start:

<http://www.facebook.com/brandpermissions/index.php>

"You can make a reference to Facebook (online and offline) to describe your
presence on Facebook and your use of our products and services. Your reference
must be truthful, and cannot suggest that you are affiliated with, sponsored,
or endorsed by Facebook."

~~~
richf
Thanks — didn't know the Brand Resource page existed.

